# Introduction



## CubsFan89 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Not really sure what to put in here.. never joined a webpage before for this kind of advice / help.

Just trying to keep it together best I can.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Well post away here if you want. 

Otherwise one of the mods will clear you and you can post wherever you need to...


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

just tell your story/issues -- there will be tons of folk to help. People here have been through just about everything...


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

You will get more responses if you wait and open a thread in the best forum for you. Should not take long or TAM to clear you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. And please be aware that on TAM you will get a lot of support because people who read your story will say "Oh! The exact same thing happened to me. Here's how I handled it."


----------

